# NEED HELP!!!!



## SAMhap (Aug 21, 2010)

my cousine accidently put kyoga flameback fry and regular flameback fry in the same 10 gallon tank. they are about 1-1.5 inches. i cant find out which is which. saw a lot of pics in the internet to differentiate between the 2 species. but just cant. any body can help with this? :?


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

They might be too small to ID or sex. Why? Are you trying to separate them?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think you will be able to ID them now...even when they mature you might be able to ID the males, but the females are permanently mixed I'm afraid.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Exatly , DJransome said it all, perhaps letting them be sexually mature and post pic per pic on many forums to have the maximum of point of vue but, even in this case it sounds almost impossible.
xris


----------

